# Injection Site



## chosen1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Is there any problem with always injecting injecting test into the same muscle.  Its just easier for me to do it in the right delt??? idk why.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 10, 2011)

you usually want to cycle through different spots to prevent scare tissue, and your receptors will be better if you dont shoot in the same spot everytime.

example: right glute, right quad, left glute, left quad....then you can do upper body if you wish like right delt, left delt, right tri, left tri and so on


----------



## chosen1 (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 10, 2011)

no doubt

quads are really easy and painless


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 10, 2011)

chosen1 said:


> Is there any problem with always injecting injecting test into the same muscle. Its just easier for me to do it in the right delt??? idk why.


 
I don't know what you're running, but I see no problem hitting your right delt *ONCE* a week. So if you're on test E, try to pin your right delt on Monday, and your left on Thursday. You can continue to do this for the length of your cycle if you feel comfortable that way.


----------



## GMO (Aug 10, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> you usually want to cycle through different spots to prevent scare tissue, and your receptors will be better if you dont shoot in the same spot everytime.
> 
> example: right glute, right quad, left glute, left quad....then you can do upper body if you wish like right delt, left delt, right tri, left tri and so on


 
Shooting in the same spot all the time does not effect your receptors. The angrogens don't bind to their receptors until after they enter the bloodstream, not locally at the muscle injected. I wish that were the case, because then we could say good-bye to lagging bodyparts, but it is not. Nothing happens locally at the muscle injected androgen-wise.  That being said, it is good to rotate injects due to scar tissue build up.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 10, 2011)

GMO said:


> Shooting in the same spot all the time does not effect your receptors. The angrogens don't bind to their receptors until after they enter the bloodstream, not locally at the muscle injected. I wish that were the case, because then we could say good-bye to lagging bodyparts, but it is not. Nothing happens locally at the muscle injected androgen-wise. *That being said, it is good to rotate injects due to scar tissue build up.*





really? i have been told wrong ha

id trust you over who told me the receptor story. thanks for the heads up.

hey at least im not totally ignorant


----------



## GMO (Aug 10, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> really? i have been told wrong ha
> ...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 10, 2011)

Scar tissue prevention, adverse injection site reactions and also allow time for recovery in the muscle.

Remember that it is still being absorbed into your blood stream


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2011)

I tried pinning into a delt once. I almost vomitted because the feeling sickened me.


----------



## 03SVS (Aug 10, 2011)

I must be to much of a puss bc the thought of doing it in the delt myself makes me feel queezy. But I'm not to fond of needles anyways lol. The glute is my muscle of choice.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 10, 2011)

03SVS said:


> I must be to much of a puss bc the thought of doing it in the delt myself makes me feel queezy. But I'm not to fond of needles anyways lol. The glute is my muscle of choice.


 
glute scares me i have read a lot of stories about a nerve that can almos paralize you in there..  A guy i know pins his quads and loves it.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 10, 2011)

Skinny

Your talking about the sciatic nerve. Many health professionals, as I was taught, are shying away from it, but instead using the ventrogluteal injection. 

Check it up. Actually, I have discussed this here before about a few weeks ago.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 10, 2011)

Somebody advised me to think of your glute as four separate quadrants. You wanna hit the top right quadrant if that makes sense and that way you're never close to that debilitating sciatic nerve.


----------



## bulldogz (Aug 10, 2011)

^^yeah...just stay clear and away from the middle or dead center of your ass cheek...


----------



## alpha22 (Aug 10, 2011)

You should always rotate your injections...


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 10, 2011)

If you hit these areas you can easily rotate side to side and through the list and avoid scar tissue build-up.

Glute - Top, Outside Quadrant
Quad - Top, Outside Quadrant
Delt - Peak of medial deltoid (I try to alternate towards the front of mid delt and towrds back of mid delt, but i avoid oil injects into front or rear delts - IGF is another story 

Always aspirate


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 10, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> If you hit these areas you can easily rotate side to side and through the list and avoid scar tissue build-up.
> 
> Glute - Top, Outside Quadrant
> Quad - Top, Outside Quadrant
> ...



^^^THIS 
And don't forget to wipe the area with alcohol and let that shit DRY!


----------



## fisher4550 (Aug 14, 2011)

I only want to really inject mine in my quads. Do you think just switching back and fourth from my right and left quad ill be alright?


----------



## KUVinny (Aug 14, 2011)

fisher4550 said:


> I only want to really inject mine in my quads. Do you think just switching back and fourth from my right and left quad ill be alright?



I have done it this way for several years and only recently added in glutes and delts to the rotation. It was not a problem for me, though I did try to always keep it to at least 6 days in between each inject into the same quad.


----------

